# The boy comes of age...



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

It's about time he learns how to grill. Tomorrow I have set the stage for him to grill dinner. He will make the choices of steak to grill, fire up the charcoal, seasoning, and take the art of grilling to the right temperature...under my watchful eye, of course. Should be fun and a great learning experience. Let's hope we won't have to get take-out afterwards! :r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

You're a helluva Dad, Jimmy. Good on you. :tu


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Are you also going to let him pick a smoke and a drink for this special occasion? :ss Without a cigar and a nice drink, it's really not grillin', is it??


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

Ah, so the young Padawan seeks to become a Jedi Grillmaster? Teach him well, Obi Wan Boondoggle.:tu


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

*I remember my son's first grilling experience. He lost some of the burgers when he went to flip them into the grill. We only lost one and he never made that mistake again. In fact, he is a right good cook when grilling. He and I did the Thanksgiving turkey on the grill this past year and it was wonderful.*

*Enjoy the experience!*


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Enjoy this milestone with your son... and congrats on the 5K posts! :bl


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Uh, maybe I should start him off with burgers! If I let him choose the smoke, he know my fav. is a PAM 64, so that might end up being the case! :ss:ss


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Well, everything was a great success. I guess he had been watching me in the past, because he did much better than I had anticipated. The steak was med-well and were delicious (with Tony Chachere's seasoning, of course!) We are very proud of him and my gullet is stuffed!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Now you made me hungry for BBQ!!!

Great job teaching the boy (young man)!!! Nice pictures!!!:tu

Another few years and you will be giving driving lessons!!!:z


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> It's about time he learns how to grill. Tomorrow I have set the stage for him to grill dinner. He will make the choices of steak to grill, fire up the charcoal, seasoning, and take the art of grilling to the right temperature...under my watchful eye, of course. Should be fun and a great learning experience. Let's hope we won't have to get take-out afterwards! :r


Remember, chef drinks whatever he wants in any amount.

well, at least at my house :tu


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Do I hear BBQ Herf at Jimmeh's? 

Nice job, made me hungry looking at it. :tu


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice grill work!! :tu


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow. Why did I have to see this right now.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Now thats what parenting is all about sounds like your a very good father.:tu


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I can only hope that my firstborn is a boy, so I can teach him these things. My dad taught me, and I want to do the same with my son- assuming I have one  Now I want steak for dinner.. Lets see what we got..
Scott


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Darrell said:


> You're a helluva Dad, Jimmy. Good on you. :tu


:tpd:

And as he gets better, you can smoke a cigar while watching him. :ss


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> :tpd:
> 
> And as he gets better, you can smoke a cigar while watching him. :ss


I was burning a PAM 64 and was totally hands off. I was impressed and thought I might have to drop the smoke to save the steaks, but never had to! He is doing it more out of necessity than anything. He has to become the man of the house soon because my next job requires me to be deployed 250 days a year. I think he will do fine!


----------

